# not much of a tackle maker



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

im not much of a tackle maker but i have recently finished this rod holder for my house. it only holds ten rods and has two drawers on the bottom but it will be a nice piece for my house. its mad out of solid oak so it should hold up.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice! Sure beats shelling out a hundred bucks for one.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work! It should look really good with some stain.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful!
:d


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I like the way you took your drawer fronts all the way across without a obvious break in the middle. Very Nice
????
Shellac
Wax
Lacquer --- Nitrocellulose --- Pre-Cat
Polly


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

i havent finished it yet i will probably put a walnut varnish on it and then a polyurethene. most of the furniture in my home now is pretty dark ill keep going with that. i would love to find a couple baitcaster handles to make for the drawers.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

very cool....looks awesome!

Rod


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

The polyurethane is a great choice. One of the many things I like about poly. A cut of 2 parts poly and 1 part Mineral Spirits makes a good sealer for open grain woods.

The bait caster handles as drawer pulls is a pretty cool idea. Post another picture when you get finished . Would love to see the end product. 

Rockler 10&#8221; Wooden Handscrew clamps ½ off, had to have a few. 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18917


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice rod rack..have to post pictures when you get it finished...I was into woodworking for years and I appreciate a good job when I see one and you did a Great Job.....JIM.....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll agree with everyone. You did a great job on that! Post another pic when it's all done would ya?


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

Minus the handles i havent put on yet here is the rod holder completely done. I went to menards and found the bass hangers for on the side for my backpack tacklebox.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Excellent! Very well done man! Thanks for the finished pic!


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Beautifull! Anything handcrafted is priceless whether it be a rod holder or a bait or lure. I like the bass hanger. Menards never ceases to amaze me at their selection of stuff like that. Awsome!


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like you need to buy another rod haha nice job on the rack.


----------

